# Was ist das für ein Parasit?



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,
heute Morgen habe ich von einem meiner Jungfische (Goldi) diesen __ Parasiten entfernt. Er saß am Kopf und hat eine unschöne Wunde hinterlassen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, um was es sich handelt, und ob dieses "Ding" evtl. Krankheiten übertragen kann?
Viele Grüße aus dem bewölkten Norden
Sabine


----------



## wusi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo!

Das müsste eine Karpfenlaus sein, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche! 

LG


----------



## lissbeth66 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Das sind meines Erachtens http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischläuse


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Ist hoffentlich harmlos?!:?


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

na laut dem link können die bauchwassersucht übertragen, also nicht so toll.... :?


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo und vielen Dank. 
...können Bauchwassersucht übertragen...na prima, aber ich hoffe mal, so schlimm wird's nicht.

Aber mein Foto ist besser als bei Wikipedia

Lieben Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende,
Sabine


----------



## lissbeth66 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Das stimmt , Dein Foto ist echt besser ... Stell es bei Wiki ein .....


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo Karin,
neeee, war doch nur Spass!!
LG


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo Sabine,

auf jeden Fall ist die Karpfenlaus ein Parasit, den man im Teich nicht haben möchte. Also besser vernichten. Und mal nachschauen, ob er noch Geschwister hat.


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo Christine,
hast Du evtl. das Wörtchen "nicht" vergessen?
Ich habe schon bei den anderen Fischen geschaut, konnte aber noch nichts entdecken. Aber ich werde weiter aufpassen!
LG
Sabine


----------



## archie01 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*



kleinefische schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> hast Du evtl. das Wörtchen "nicht" vergessen?
> Ich habe schon bei den anderen Fischen geschaut, konnte aber noch nichts entdecken. Aber ich werde weiter aufpassen!
> LG
> Sabine



Hallo
Aufpassen nützt da nix mehr , Handeln ist angesagt , wenn du nicht die Meisten deiner Fische verlieren willst. In Gefangenschaft haben die Fische diesem __ Parasiten zu wenig entgegenzusetzten und er vermehrt sich explosionsartig....
Wenn du einen entdeckst sind schon hunderte da und deren __ Schwärmer.
Vor zwanzig Jahren habe ich das mit Masoten behandelt , das gibt es wohl nicht mehr , warte ab bis sich die Spezies melden um einen Behandlungsvorschlag zu machen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hi

Auch wenn die Karpfenlaus keine Krankheit überträgt, ist ihr Saugstich dem Karpfen lästig oder sogar schmerzhaft. Der Fisch versucht dann, indem er dicht über Steine, oder den Kiesboden schwimmt, den ungebetenen Gast abzustreifen. Hierbei kann er u.U. seine Schleimhaut verletzen, sodass die Stelle verpilzen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Das sind definitiv Karpfenläuse. Die hatte ich vor 2 Jahren auch mal ...
Als erste Maßnahme, vorsichtig vom Fisch absammeln und dann das entsprechende Medikament einsetzen. Nach Anleitung den Teich und die Fische behandeln und nach 1-2Wochen ist alles wieder schön.
Im Prinzip sind die harmlos, auch wenn viele sagen die sind gefährlich und schwer los zu bekommen. Nur wenn sich die Wunden, die so eine Karpfenlaus hinterläßt, entzünden ... dann wird es unschön 

http://www.koicompetence.de/xanario...ucts_id=632&sessID=dqhvti79bi7ca4k9o08bsr2b17

Schade, das was ich habe, hat Koi Competence nicht mehr. Da war Klasse, hieß: Perfect Pond Argumortus.

Viel Erfolg,

Mandy


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe! 
Ich habe gerade mal geschaut nach einem wirksamen Mittel gegen diese Viecher. Habe von JBL Argu Pond gefunden, dass lt. Beschreibung effektiv gegen die Läuse hilft, aber gut verträglich für die Fische sein soll.Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Mittel gemacht?
Auf jeden Fall werde ich so schnell wie möglich etwas unternehmen.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Läuse solchen Schaden anrichten.

Grüße aus dem kühlen (17*C) Norden
Sabine


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das der Wirkstoff Diflubenzuron gut helfen soll ... aber das Produkt selbst kenne ich nicht.

Das Sera Argulol hat einen anderen Wirkstoff ... Emamectinbenzoat (hoffentlich hab ich das richtig abgeschrieben, die Schrift ist sooo lütt).

Welcher besser ist? Keine Ahnung ...

Habe eben mal auf meine Verpackung geschaut ... da steht gar nicht drauf was da für ein Wirkstoff drin ist 

Mandy


----------



## kleinefische (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

So, heute habe ich nun das Anti- Läuse- Mittel in den Teich eingebracht. Vorher habe ich noch den Teich nach __ Libellen- und __ Käfer Larven abgesucht, denn diese werden lt. Beschreibung mit "geschädigt", soll wohl heißen getötet. 
Ob das Ganze nun Erfolg haben wird, wird nur schwer zu kontrollieren sein, denn andere Fische sind nicht befallen, und die Läuse sieht man nicht im Wasser. Aber wenn die Fische jetzt künftig von den Plagegeistern verschont bleiben, ist dies ja schon ein Erfolg.
Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

schön nach anleitung vorgehen. kann mich erinnern,das nach paar tagen eine 2.behandlung gemacht werden sollte. ich hab sie leichtsinniger weise nicht gemacht . . . mußte aber gott sei dank nicht für meinen leichtsinn bezahlen,phüüü.  viel erfolg.


----------



## kleinefische (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Lt. Beschreibung muss man nach einer Woche einen 30% Wasserwechsel machen.
Ansonsten war's das dann. Wenn notwendig kann man die Behandlung nach 2 Wochen wiederholen.

Grüße aus dem heißen Norden
Sabine


----------



## Moonlight (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Parasit?*

Aha ... na dann hatte ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen Wirkstoff drin 

Mandy


----------

